# Bad Bathroom Habits......



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2007)

Went to the Walimart yesterday.....and was again repulsed.

Had to use the 'facilities'....and they were trashed.

Is it so hard to -flush the damn toilet- when done?

How about get the paper towels into the really big  (and empty) garbage can?

Nope, do your thing, get up and walk out.

Don't wash those hands, take a little with you why don't ya?


I ran into the same thing at a Borders store, and at a Starbucks.  Seems like no one in WNY knows how to flush a toilet any more.  

Or, wash their hands. I was the only one who actually understood that soap + water + towel = clean hands. Maybe I'm just weird in that I don't want human waste on my food.

Gah, where is thiss "Civilization" I hear so much about? It ain't here!

*Barf*


*ahhh*


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2007)

remind me never to read a thread regarding bathrooms whilst eating lunch.....:barf:

but I hear ya Bob.  I even go as far as taking a paper towel with me to open the door with when leaving the restroom.  I figure, what is the use of me washing my hands and then touching something someone else touched who didn't.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I even go as far as taking a paper towel with me to open the door with when leaving the restroom.  I figure, what is the use of me washing my hands and then touching something someone else touched who didn't.



I do the same thing. It disgusts me and I cannot fathom how people don't wash their hands after using the restroom! YUCK! For the most part, the public restrooms around here are kept pretty clean. The worst are Target and Walmart. Those are _consistently_ disgusting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> remind me never to read a thread regarding bathrooms whilst eating lunch.....:barf:
> 
> but I hear ya Bob. I even go as far as taking a paper towel with me to open the door with when leaving the restroom. I figure, what is the use of me washing my hands and then touching something someone else touched who didn't.


 
I do the same thing as well and my boy's are fastidious about not touching anything with their hands.  What is really sad though is that only about 1 in 5 men wash their hands in a public restroom. :barf: Just one more reason to touch nothing and use paper towels, etc on the door handles.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2007)

I worked for a contractor a decade or so ago....the guys in the factory...they washed their hands.  The 'suits' from the office? Nope.  Seems the more you got paid, the less likely you were to wash up.  I was going to ask if they were on their way to a Trek convention, but thought better of it.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 20, 2007)

The worst are gas station restrooms!


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2007)

A trick I got from my father:

Use your elbow to flush the public urinals, not your hand.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2007)

The worst ever was a nightclub/bar that I was in many years ago and I will not describe it hear any further than I did not even want to step on the floor and as far as I was concerned the drunk passed out on it would likely be dissolved by morning. 

A close runner up was actually in a Hospital where it appeared someone missed.... and hit the wall... and again I will not describe it further. 

Thanks to bringing back incredibly disgusting memories Bob


----------



## Kacey (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmm... the bathrooms at the Targets I shop in are sparkling clean - there are occasional problems between cleanings, but never anything major.  Now, this Chinese buffet in Salt Lake we go to when we visit... their bathroom is _nasty_.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2007)

Sometimes though...you just have to go
http://members.fortunecity.com/wavjunky/swl-a/afk.wav

But when at Borders I'm oft to say:

http://www.fortunecity.com/tinpan/ringo/888/icantpot.wav


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The 'suits' from the office? Nope.  Seems the more you got paid, the less likely you were to wash up.



Yeah, and I bet they thought their **** didn't stink too.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Yeah, and I bet they thought their **** didn't stink too.



:lfao:  :lfao:  :lfao:

Damn, Jade, I spit coke out my nose!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> A trick I got from my father:
> 
> Use your elbow to flush the public urinals, not your hand.


Hell, I use my foot. A well placed ax kick works just fine.


----------



## zDom (Apr 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> remind me never to read a thread regarding bathrooms whilst eating lunch.....:barf:
> 
> but I hear ya Bob.  I even go as far as taking a paper towel with me to open the door with when leaving the restroom.  I figure, what is the use of me washing my hands and then touching something someone else touched who didn't.



A drummer in one of the last band I played in pointed that out to me about 10 years ago. Now I always use a paper towel to both shut off the water and open the door.



Ping898 said:


> The worst are gas station restrooms!



I've seen wore  in a HOME. Boggles the mind how someone can be so lazy as to never clean their head, but they are out there.



tellner said:


> A trick I got from my father:
> 
> Use your elbow to flush the public urinals, not your hand.



I use my foot  Of course, being a KMA stylist, we always prefer using our feet over our elbows


----------



## dturtleman (Apr 20, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> The worst are gas station restrooms!


i still remember when i was in a car for half an hour, looking for a restroom, thinking i was going to explode. the feeling of relief, when we finally pulled into a gas station, with a working mens' room, is indescribable. i wouldn't have cared if there were chalk outlines, and blood spatters. gas station restrooms will always have a spot in my heart.


----------



## zDom (Apr 20, 2007)

dturtleman said:


> i still remember when i was in a car for half an hour, looking for a restroom, thinking i was going to explode. the feeling of relief, when we finally pulled into a gas station, with a working mens' room, is indescribable. i wouldn't have cared if there were chalk outlines, and blood spatters. gas station restrooms will always have a spot in my heart.



So many people think "horse riding stance" is just for fighting!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2007)

The best I ever heard was the story about what someone did in a BonTon dressing room, and what they used a $200 silk shirt for....the dressing room in question was 20 feet from the customer bathrooms.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 20, 2007)

dturtleman said:


> i still remember when i was in a car for half an hour, looking for a restroom, thinking i was going to explode. the feeling of relief, when we finally pulled into a gas station, with a working mens' room, is indescribable. i wouldn't have cared if there were chalk outlines, and *blood spatters*. gas station restrooms will always have a spot in my heart.


Blood splatters?? I'd been more (grossed out) by some other types of splatters I've seen in roadside & gas station bathrooms ... :barf:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> The worst are gas station restrooms!





			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Blood splatters?? I'd been more (grossed out) by some other types of splatters I've seen in roadside & gas station bathrooms ... :barf:



Ironically, I have found gas station restrooms to be among the cleanest as of late. When driving long distances I'd rather stop at a gas station than a McDonald's to use the bathroom. I've found most McDonald's restrooms to be pretty disgusting.

And yes, the horse stance has many uses.  And I also flush with my foot and use paper towels to shut the water off and open the door.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> A trick I got from my father:
> 
> Use your elbow to flush the public urinals, not your hand.


 


zDom said:


> A drummer in one of the last band I played in pointed that out to me about 10 years ago. Now I always use a paper towel to both shut off the water and open the door.
> 
> *I use my foot  Of course, being a KMA stylist, we always prefer using our feet over our elbows *




I always use my foot to flush, and open the door with a paper towel!  

I HATE going into a dirty bathroom.  If it looks and smells gross, I won't go in unless it's an *absolute* emergency...


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Bob about Wallmarts ... yick. I also use my foot to flush, and use paper towels to open the door. I also have a thing about using LOTS of soap in the public restroom when washing my hands. I see people who wash their hands in just water. That's just as bad as not even washing :barf:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's another complaint: Is it so hard to use actual paper to blow your nose? Last public john I was in had a huge booger display on the wall over the urinals. I mean, ick!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Here's another complaint: Is it so hard to use actual paper to blow your nose? Last public john I was in had a huge booger display on the wall over the urinals. I mean, ick!



Niiiiiice.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 24, 2007)

i avoid public restrooms as much as possible, and last summer when George and i went on a road trip, i swear he was ready to kill me cus i would have to pee but we would have to go to 5 different stops before i found one i could actuly use, and this was a cross country drive so it happend often.... ahh the horse stance has been used many many times when waiting just wasnt an option.​


----------



## zDom (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya, at least men are able to stand for No. 1.

But then, our restrooms are usually somewhat more filty because of that ability.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 24, 2007)

Lisa said:


> but I hear ya Bob.  I even go as far as taking a paper towel with me to open the door with when leaving the restroom.  I figure, what is the use of me washing my hands and then touching something someone else touched who didn't.



I do the same thing.  There are people here at the office that don't wash their hands.  I find that very disgusting. :barf:

Also, I go wash my hands after training.  No rubbing eyes, face, or anything (if I can help it) until after I can wash them.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigshadow, we do that, too. We train in a rec center. My instructor and I fight over the one bathroom they have to wash up. She usually wins, though LOL. I do get my turn. At least, the bathroom in the Rec center is kept clean. That bathroom is so much cleaner than any public restroom I've seen. And it even as a sign on the wall that says, "Did you wash your hands? PLEASE DO!!!" I have a feeling that my instructor (being a nurse for her day job) put it there. I never asked her, though.


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

about 10 years ago, i attended a wedding in london. waiting for a train, i had to use the restroom - no question about being able to wait.
so as i'm sat there, i notice the graffitti.  after reading a few,  i wanted to be scrubbed with bleach and rinsed off with a fire hose.

just thinking about it, makes me want to shower now


----------



## mijemi (Apr 30, 2007)

The worst by far are toilets at parks. The doors don't close, they rarely have toilet paper, or even toilet seats, there is never soap or hand towels and they're so dark. 
Apparently the germiest thing is when you actually flush the toilet as it sends poo particles up in to the air. If there's no lid, flush the toilet and get out of there quick!!


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 30, 2007)

are festival toilets applicable to the thread?  theres nothing quite like them!


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a major problem with public toilets, they use cheap soap.  I have a really sensitive dermititis and if I get soap on my fingers, evn if I wash it off with cold water, they crack and bleed.  nice huh?   I have to use soaps like Dove at home, but unfortuanately I can't carry a bar with me.

I carry wipes with me and use them in the cubicle, grab tissue and flush them then hold the tissue in my hand for the door handles.  I know if I've got any nasty bugs on my hands, my fingers go red and sore.    I'd prefer not to be so paranoid, but paranoia is there for a reason.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

hrlmonkey said:


> are festival toilets applicable to the thread? theres nothing quite like them!


 
Oh festival toilets are fantastic.....ly bad.  I don't touch ANYTHING with my hands at those sort of places!   The toilets at the last half marathon I went to were those sort....  yuck.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Oh festival toilets are fantastic.....ly bad.  I don't touch ANYTHING with my hands at those sort of places!   The toilets at the last half marathon I went to were those sort....  yuck.



Nothing like a portapotty that has been sitting out in the hot sun, baking (literally) and used by a variety of..umm..individuals.

*shudder

and people wonder why I keep a bottle of hand sanitizer on me. :erg:


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 30, 2007)

nothing can top the pyramid of.... well, if youve done festivals, youve seen the impossible!
would i do another festival without my own porta potty? nooooooooooooooooo i say


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2007)

I avoid portapottys.....people who use them seem to lack the ability to aim it seems.


----------



## tellner (Apr 30, 2007)

And the smell would knock a buzzard off a knacker's cart.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 30, 2007)

Then bring your own "traveljohn" and hand sanitizer.  They do the job very well.  I always carry a few of them in the car for my family (especially my kids) when travelling on the road and in my backpack whenever I go caving (where contamination of the environment isn't permitted).

http://www.biorelief.com/store/traveljohn.html

- Ceicei

Edit:  These don't have to be bought online.  I've found it at various places for a *much cheaper* price, so you might be able to do the same.  I've found them at places like sporting stores (Gart Brothers, Big 5, etc.), camping/outdoor recreational stores, department stores (such as KMart, WalMart, etc.)  It can be done quite discreetly by females too, by placing it down one of your pants legs without the need to pull down your pants to do your business.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 1, 2007)

i found the most horrible restroom... a woman had actuly smeared the contents of her pad all over the toliet then left it on the sink... i was totaly discusted almost made me sick.:barf:​


----------



## MA-Caver (May 1, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> It can be done quite discreetly by females too, by placing it down one of your pants legs without the need to pull down your pants to do your business.


 That makes it something akin to a colostomy bag but without the "insert" ... :lol:


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2007)

Bad bathroom habit?

[YT]R0aiAgAbE[/YT]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 1, 2007)

Too much cleanser? Don't see nothing?


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Too much cleanser? Don't see nothing?


 
Sorry, I did that post 'blind'.

Try this one for a bad bathroom habit. . .


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

i Know what you mean bob> I mean how hard is it to flush a toilet or wash your hands?


----------

